# Slingshot Of The Month - June 2013 - Discussion



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Wildwood's Mountain Ash Natural deserves a nomination:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24018-mountain-ash-natural-wildwood/


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

All look great but must admit the Wildwood is a ripper.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I need a favor from anyone. I would like to nominate Scarface Tom's "Chessduck", posted in the homemade section, but I don't know how. Can someone help me?

The amount of work put in to creat this slingshot is unimaginable (the number of pieces of wood to be glued together). It's a shame if this slingshot doesn't get nominated.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you, Wildwood. I got instructions from Noobshooter so I can learn how to nominate but you beat me to it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread will be used for conversation regarding the June 2013 SOTM.


----------



## OldWorldCraft (May 26, 2013)

i would like to nominate this awesome and very finely put together piece.
I simply love the contrast and grains of the wood.

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_1103/gallery_7158_1103_6417.jpg


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You'll have to save that nomination for next month, OWC. The FoePickle thread was posted too late for this round.


----------



## OldWorldCraft (May 26, 2013)

oh well i will defiantly put it up again thanks for letting me know


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

ash said:


> Wildwood's Mountain Ash Natural deserves a nomination:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24018-mountain-ash-natural-wildwood/


Sorry, but this one was posted in June. You can nominate it next month though!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Aaarrrgghhh! How did I miss that!?

Sorry chaps, especially Mr Wildwood. :blush: :slap:


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol! Thats fine Ash! I did not notice that myself. Made in May, presented in June! 

We can blame my roster.


----------

